# Setups for web spinning spiders?



## Eclipse (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys, every now and then I'll find a cool spider that spins webs to catch prey like black widows and what not. I used to like keeping them and I don't have a problem with them spinning webs or anything, but... They spin A LOT OF WEBS! I haven't found a good setup where I can easily access them without having to destroy their webs. I hate opening the lid to clean out the dead insects and end up ripping their home that they put blood, sweat and tears into. No matter how long of an enclosure I used they always web their way from top to bottom.

It's also annoying when they web only the top and the only thing I have to feed them is roaches or crickets. Does anybody have a efficient and athletics enclosure for web spinners out there? I tried the lid-less upside down container where you just set a container upside down on a flat surface. Easy to clean, easy to access, but it was pretty drab and easy to knock over.


----------



## i3scorpion (Mar 25, 2012)

For web spinning spiders like golden orb weavers or black widows, you can try a large critter keeper or a 5 gallon tank and put a row of three or four sticks triangle formation so they can use the sticks to hold the web instead of the cage itself and make sure you use at least one tall stick that has a 90 degree angle or tape or glue two of them into a 90 degree angle so the spider can us it to hold up the web instead of using the lid.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 27, 2012)

You can keep Theridiids (cobweb spiders like widows) in jars. They don't require a lot of space. I wouldn't recommend a widow if it's your first true spider tho. Start with a _Steatoda sp._ - false black widows.

Orbweavers are trickier, depends the spider. Whatever you use they need at least a two foot diameter amount of space. Larger species much more. Some people keep them around plants in their living room. As long as they have food, they have no reason to leave the web, unless it's a male


----------



## Eclipse (Mar 27, 2012)

Eh, I dislike critter keepers especially for anything that webs. They always end up in the corner of the lid no matter how much decor I give it to build a web in. 
I've kept black widows before, the thing is they build their webs with a bungee system so their webs must touch the ground and its annoying when I have to open the lid because it'll rip the whole nest. I was hoping for some pictures from someone.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 27, 2012)

Eclipse said:


> Eh, I dislike critter keepers especially for anything that webs. They always end up in the corner of the lid no matter how much decor I give it to build a web in.
> I've kept black widows before, the thing is they build their webs with a bungee system so their webs must touch the ground and its annoying when I have to open the lid because it'll rip the whole nest. I was hoping for some pictures from someone.


I use jars all the time for all different types and sizes. If they lack setules on their feet, you just have to make sure your sticks don't go to high and they are not going anywhere.

I use a circle of sticks in substrate. Theridiids pull the sticks together away from the jar edge so it works perfect. I have like 30 jars with spiders. Very few have lids. A key thing not to forget is breaking any drag lines the spider might leave to climb out with at a later time; spending hours pawing at the edge of the glass till they find it. I press my finger around the inside edge in a full circle, does the trick every time.

_Steatoda grossa_






Callobius severus



_Tegenaria agrestis_ spiderlings. Mom lived there since a sling tho and made the web. I keep a lid on this one because they can balloon out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 1, 2012)

This did the friggin trick. God, I feel so dumb! I don't know why I haven't thought of this. Cool lookin spiders btw, have anymore pics?


----------



## Oreo (Apr 3, 2012)

Great question! I'm always experimenting with the best set-ups. I like the idea of a perimeter of sticks and those are nice pics ciphor. The best results I've gotten are placing enough sticks in each direction for the spider to web on. Having some arching branches are also helpful. I try to also place some solid objects (sticks, debris) in the substrate.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oreo said:


> Having some arching branches are also helpful. I try to also place some solid objects (sticks, debris) in the substrate.


nice!


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 5, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> _Steatoda grossa_
> View attachment 101118
> 
> 
> ...


Really awesome idea! I've gotta use this with the golden orbs in my yard..with bigger jars or course


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 9, 2012)

Just got in a Southern Widow courtesy of Catfishrod. Threw her in a jar, then took some pictures. Wanted to show that jars are safe even with widows.

_Latrodectus mactans_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats a nice home you set her up in. Looks great. They dont waste any time setting up new webs huh.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 9, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thats a nice home you set her up in. Looks great. They dont waste any time setting up new webs huh.


Nope! I'm guilty of helping her out tho  Poked her buttox a few times with a Lego antenna to get some strands and drag them around the sticks. She found the hide last night and now only hangs out right outside the granite. I don't know why I keep giving my spiders hides when I want to take photos, guess I just got a soft spot for their privacy lol.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha well atleast you want her to be at home. I give my widows plastic potho vine, and it works as a photo blocker too. Sometimes i catch them in the right spot, open the lid, and theyre gone. 





Ciphor said:


> Nope! I'm guilty of helping her out tho  Poked her buttox a few times with a Lego antenna to get some strands and drag them around the sticks. She found the hide last night and now only hangs out right outside the granite. I don't know why I keep giving my spiders hides when I want to take photos, guess I just got a soft spot for their privacy lol.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Just got in a Southern Widow courtesy of Catfishrod. Threw her in a jar, then took some pictures. Wanted to show that jars are safe even with widows.
> 
> _Latrodectus mactans_
> View attachment 101780
> ...


Beautiful spider!!


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 16, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Beautiful spider!!


She still shows a faint red stripe on her abdomen too. Really happy with her. Kinda hope she is gravid


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 16, 2012)

I cant remember if this one popped out a sac or not. Im pretty sure it did. She is plump, so keep your thumbs crossed. If not, im sure in a month or so i will have more. All the sacs you want. 





Ciphor said:


> She still shows a faint red stripe on her abdomen too. Really happy with her. Kinda hope she is gravid


----------



## Oreo (Apr 17, 2012)

Let's see the stripe! I have a mactans with a red stripe from the bottom of her spinnerets...thought she was a variolus at first.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 17, 2012)

Oreo said:


> Let's see the stripe! I have a mactans with a red stripe from the bottom of her spinnerets...thought she was a variolus at first.


I can see it with the naked eye but my camera doesn't quite pick it up as it is faint. I've been playing around with lighting trying to catch it on camera, no luck yet but ill try and remember when I do get it, to post it here for ya. You can post yours tho, is it an adult with a full strip? Or still immature?


----------



## Oreo (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep, it's an adult. The red stripe isn't completely solid, but she might fool a male redback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this one that came from me? Beautiful girl there. I want to find colorful ones so bad. 





Oreo said:


> Yep, it's an adult. The red stripe isn't completely solid, but she might fool a male redback


----------



## Oreo (Apr 17, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Is this one that came from me? Beautiful girl there. I want to find colorful ones so bad.


I'm 99% sure you are the daddy! I raised several babies from your sacs to maturity and most of them have a red dot or smudge, but a couple of them have faint smudges of red. This lady has the most solid coloring, and I'm hoping she can pass it on.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats very awesome. Glad you got a beauty like that. Im hoping next month i can find some that have abnormal coloring on them.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep (Jul 23, 2018)

I personally prefer my gravid widows to live as comfortable as possible. Here, she is residing in a dilapidated 1920's beehive smoker bellows inside a large glass terrarium. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I like to keep egg sacs separate from mom to encourage further production of healthy eggs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I feed her in random intervals to better mimic her natural diet. However, I only feed her choice insects of high nutritional value. This massive horsefly is just one example. Adult-juvenile black field crickets with first pair of legs removed to prevent escaping out of the web. For large flying insects, I usually clip the wings completely or to a stub as they provide little nutritional value. Unfortunately, you end up getting those stubborn insects that only move if you poke at them, so I try to avoid those as much as possible. If I end up throwing a dud in her web and it doesn't move at all, I'll just pluck it out quickly and crush it's head, then feed it to the slings.


----------



## WildSpider (Jul 24, 2018)

What has worked for me with Steatoda grossa is to have a fake flower in the container (the container being taller than it is wide) that doesn't quite reach the top. The type of flower I have used that works well is daisy shaped. Insects can easily get down to where the spider is but the spider prefers to sit just under the daisy's head. The container should be more on the narrow side so that the daisy can easily stand straight up in the center of the container.

I have also found some containers that work great for Araneus diadematus! The trick seems to be in finding a container that can act as a frame. I then hang the container on my wall (or actually a door). So far, it appears the container doesn't have to be huge. I'm pretty sure the containers I have are about 10 inches across (they're square). It seems the spiders are pretty adaptable. It is possible that they adapt to it easier if they start out in this kind of container since slinghood (both mine did). They both recently molted again and are getting good size.


----------



## JoP (Jul 27, 2018)

I keep my widow in a large glass jar with sticks set up in a "teepee" formation. She webs up the sticks, and stays away from the lid, so it's easy to maintain her enclosure without messing up her web. I also keep some substrate in the bottom with a few free-range dubias who help clean up the "leftovers" from feeders that she cuts out of her web. She's the lowest maintenance invert I have, by far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

